# Forum Russian Discussion in Other Languages Deutsch  my Russian and your German

## Lena.from.Russia

Hello
I learnt some German few years ago. I have not spoken it and have not used it for a while and I forgot many things. I would like to learn it again. I can read, write and speak some German but I would like to know more. Please help me  ::  I can help you with Russian.

----------


## bitpicker

Привет, Лена! 
Я не совсем уверен, но может быть, что я здесь современно единственный немец.  ::  Как я могу тебе помогать?  ::

----------


## Slavist

> Я не совсем уверен, но может быть, что я здесь современно единственный немец.

 Ты здесь больше не единственный немец  ::

----------


## bitpicker

Урра!  ::

----------


## krivel

> Привет, Лена! 
> Я не совсем уверен, но может быть, что я здесь единственный немец.  Чем я могу тебе помочь?

 Немного поправил, если не возражайте =) 
Ich bin Russiche und ich studire deutsch und englisch =) Ich komme aus Russland. Jetzt ich wonhe in Portugal =))
Wenn ich einen Fehler gemacht, richtig bitte =)

----------


## bitpicker

> Ich bin Russiche und ich studire deutsch und englisch =) Ich komme aus Russland. Jetzt ich wonhe in Portugal =))
> Wenn ich einen Fehler gemacht, richtig bitte =)

 That should be: Ich bin Russe und studiere Deutsch und Englisch. Ich komme aus Russland. Jetzt wohne ich in Portugal. Wenn ich einen Fehler gemacht habe, berichtigt ihn bitte."

----------


## Slavist

> Ich bin Russiche und ich studire deutsch und englisch =) Ich komme aus Russland. Jetzt ich wonhe in Portugal =))

 Interessant. Machst du ein Auslandssemester in Portugal oder wieso studierst du dort Deutsch und Englisch?

----------


## krivel

bitpicker
danke! ) 
Slavist 
Ja, ich studiere hier in der Schule. Ich studiere Englisch in der Schule und ich studiere Deutsch weil ich mag.

----------


## SPZenA

> Привет, Лена! 
> Я не совсем уверен, но может быть, что я здесь современно единственный немец.  Как я могу тебе помогать?

 ...может быть, я здесь единственный немец. Чем я могу тебе помочь.
(Ja, und DA bin ich auch.  ::  )   

> Немного поправил, если не возражаете =)

 Я надеюсь, вы не возражаете насчёт поправки. Человек может запутаться, и из-за этого неправильно запомнить слово. (По себе знаю.  ::  )

----------


## krivel

SPZenA
ну да, называется поправил и сам начудил  ::

----------


## SPZenA

> SPZenA
> ну да, называется поправил и сам начудил

 Бывает. Сама иногда леплю ошибки, и только через полчаса их замечаю.))

----------


## krivel

Ich habe ein Frage. Warum einige Menschen "hab" schreiben, nach "ich"? Beispiel:
"Ich habe"
"Ich hab" 
Danke =)

----------


## bitpicker

Das "e" fällt in der Umgangssprache oft weg. Deshalb lassen manche es auch beim Schreiben weg.

----------


## SPZenA

В немецком языке слово "Frage" женского рода, поэтому "eine Frage".  ::  (Я это два месяца запоминала...)

----------


## krivel

> Das "e" fällt in der Umgangssprache oft weg. Deshalb lassen manche es auch beim Schreiben weg.

 danke =)   

> В немецком языке слово "Frage" женского рода, поэтому "eine Frage".  (Я это два месяца запоминала...)

 Спасибо буду знать =)

----------

